# Highlands



## Trish (Oct 11, 2012)

We are just curious what a fair price would be per pound of beef since we have a couple people intreasted in buying our meat. I have no idea where to start... any help would be so appreciated thanks


----------



## Mike Fronczak (Oct 11, 2012)

We haven't sold any of ours, just personal use thus far & shared a little wih friends/family, reviews thus far are great & the butcher didn't do it any favors, he didn't let it hang long enough.   We have a couple years before anything will be "excess" to sell.  I would check with either the American Highland Assoc.  or Northeast Highland Assoc.  look for a farm in your area, see what their pricing is.  I know most (in my area) have waiting lists for Highland beef.  I have seen it sold on craigslist for standard pricing (which is shouldn't be), market it correct & get the premium it deserves (I'm assuming its grass fed as well).  The "natural or grass fed alone demands a premium, then add the health benefits from the Highland side.  Pleae post how you make out & location.  Thanks.


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 11, 2012)

When I'm pricing ours that we sell, I go online and see what the local livestock markets are selling for - then go from there. 
I can print it out too if needed, to prove to people what the markets are as well - sometimes handy "for proof".


----------



## Trish (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you both of you, we are located in Nova scotia canada, and the meat is superb, and yes all grass fed no meds etc, not to mention our highlands are so sweet and like pets, it makes it so hard emotionally to do this... but rather eat our own meat than buy any meat from a store!! i just want to offer it at a fair price. thanks again


----------



## Mike Fronczak (Oct 11, 2012)

Trish,
There is a Canadian highland society
Here is the link:
http://www.chcs.ca/


----------



## Royd Wood (Oct 11, 2012)

Beef tenderloin $26.50 lb
Ground $6.00 lb
Rib eye steak $18.25 lb
Sirloin $16.00 lb
Liver $8.50 lb
Sirloin tip roast $8.25 lb
Steak Roast $8.95 lb

Trish - these prices are what we charge in our store for strictly grassfed Galloway beef, I understand you will perhaps be charging less but dont give it away.  
Demand for good homeraised drug and hormone free beef, lamb, pork and chicken is one of the fastest growing markets in Canada esp with the current beef e coli scandal going on
Love Highland by the way and they are great for grassfed ops


----------



## Trish (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you SO much both of you ...  By the way Royd are your galloway the cows that have the white band round them.. pretty cool looking animals too


----------



## lovinglife (Oct 16, 2012)

Here in the States hamburger is going for 4 bucks a pound!  FROM THE STORE!!!!!  I was feeling guilty charging what I did until I saw that store meat was 4 bucks a pound....  My family got a heck of a deal.  They paid 2.10 a pound hanging for a 1/4 of one of my cows plus the butcher fees.  But they got back 3 BOXES of meat, I think they did ok...


----------



## Royd Wood (Oct 16, 2012)

Trish said:
			
		

> Thank you SO much both of you ...  By the way Royd are your galloway the cows that have the white band round them.. pretty cool looking animals too


We have Red, Black and Dun solids plus a few black & white Belted and two Dun Belted


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 16, 2012)

Our neighbors had them for years (when I was a kid)...my sisters and I loved going by and seeing the "oreo" cattle!


----------

